# P-39/P-63 Dihedral



## Zipper730 (May 15, 2018)

Anybody have the dihedral figures?


----------



## Ivan1GFP (May 15, 2018)

Zipper730 said:


> Anybody have the dihedral figures?



Hello Zipper730,
I could not find a reference for the mean dihedral line but from these drawings, you can calculate it.
I am guessing it will be around 5.75 or 6 degrees just like everyone else.

- Ivan.

The

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 15, 2018)

From the manual in the technical section:






EDIT: Note that Ivan's drawing shows the same figure on the front view at the port wing root.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2018)

Found this...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (May 16, 2018)

Once again, look at the P-39 Design Analysis I posted a while back.

By the way, I recently added some more material to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

